# Instrumental Music



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

He is son of a brazilian member, @Luis_RiodeJaneiro


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🥰 japanese dorama?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats a long music commercial tho it might bring tears to some people.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I loved it! 🥰


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Milton Nascimento ❤


----------



## RecHub (Jul 11, 2015)

*Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Nº 2 - IV. Tocata (O trenzinho do caipira)*
Roberto Minczuk, Conductor. Brazilian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RecHub (Jul 11, 2015)

*Anthem of Pernambuco State (Brazil) - Maracatu Nação Pernambuco





*


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Pernambuco 😍


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/421332104562147/posts/3748860141809310


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great choices!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Today is Independence day here...


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1806025212752305


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159001312869260


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I always thought this song would only sounds good when actually in singing but this video has proved me wrong.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm following her now! I love harp!

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3P-whgAvdw/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Erhu has been a major musical instrument in the Chinese music history and this piece is among the best erhu performances. Its a love story about a couple who couldn't marry to each other due to the objection from the girl's father, at the end the guy died of heart breaking and the girl killed herself by jumping to her death, its kind of like the Chinese Romeo and Juliet story.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

👏👏👏👏
Amazing! I love "exotic" instruments!
And the song makes me remember great asian movies.
Love..🥰


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you Catholic?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

A non-active catholic..💁🏻‍♀️


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a non active protestant.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

My favorite instrumental song..🥰🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My turn


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/223399304362929/posts/3144891215547042


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2386856151578587&id=1840295582901316


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

una del leonado con las montañas nevadas by Lorenzo Acebes, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ One of my favorites from the Eagles.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I love ehru music, especially the Cantonese style.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wooden Heart

My Frozen Heart by Dara Scully, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cantonese ehru music


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

like the title.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I love the title.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Incredible story of this man, from a homeless man to a national sensation.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice story!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

He finally saw and talked to his son via video call.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

❤


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cute boy. Lol


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

